# Quick question about folding.



## Studabaker (May 20, 2009)

Hey guys, I have a complete ignorant noob question abut F@H.  All I want to know is if you can configure the client(s) to run for a specific 12 hour portion of the day and idle the rest of the time.  TIA.


----------



## Poppageek (May 25, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Hey guys, I have a complete ignorant noob question abut F@H.  All I want to know is if you can configure the client(s) to run for a specific 12 hour portion of the day and idle the rest of the time.  TIA.



Not to my knowledge. There is nothing in the config window and I am unaware of any commands for scheduling.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 25, 2009)

You can use 3rd party task schedulers.


----------

